# Minwax Gel stain help.



## Woodgrinder (Oct 9, 2014)

In building an entertainment unit, I have a fairly large surface to stain (4' x 6'). I decided to use Minwax gel stain largly because of the color it offers in matching the existing wood trim. I prepared the wood with a Minwax primer and on a small surface (2' x 2'), the gel goes down nice and evenly and gives me the results I'm looking for. However, on the larger surface the applicator begins to stick. If I try to go back over it to even it out I get lap marks. Same problem if I do it in small segments. I've wiped this off several times already with mineral spirits and about reday to throw in the towel. 
Is using this stuff on large surfaces a waste of time or does anyone have any suggestions on how to do it?:sad:


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

What kind of wood is it? Just to double check:

*FOR USE ON WOOD SURFACES*
1. Make sure surface is clean and free of dirt, grease, and old coatings.
2. Mask off all areas you do not want stained (such as glass) and remove all hardware.
3. Sand the Surface (if not prepared) in the direction of the grain until smooth.
4. Remove dust with a cloth dampened with 100% mineral spirits.
*PRODUCT PREPARATION & COLOR TESTING ON WOOD*
1. Before use and occasionally throughout the project, stir stain until the texture is creamy.
2. Before starting, try stain on a hidden area to ensure proper color selection.
3. To help ensure even stain color penetration and beautiful results, pre-treat soft or porous woods such as,
but not limited to, pine, maple, alder, and birch with Minwax Pre-Stain Wood Conditioner.
*STAIN APPLICATION ON WOOD*
1. Apply a liberal amount of Gel Stain evenly with a brush or rag.
2. Wait 3 minutes and, using a clean rag, wipe with the wood grain to remove the excess stain.
3. Allow to dry 8 to 10 hours.
4. To darken the color, apply additional coats of Gel Stain following the previous 3 steps.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Try adding some Penetrol to the gel stain. It will slow the drying time down giving you more open time to work it. What you have I suspect you probably will have to strip it off to start over. It also sounds like you need a very soft 4" brush to apply the gel stain.


----------



## Woodgrinder (Oct 9, 2014)

*Minwax Gel stain help*

Thanks for your recommendations.
The wood is pine. I prepared it as recommended by Minwax including a pretreatment. As I stated, the problem was its quick drying time when working on a large surface. Not enough time to get the coat on evenly. The instructions said not to thin the stain, but I tried it on a sample board adding some mineral spirits and it did help by thinning it out. I also tried using a pad to apply the stain, but to get into the nooks and cranies requires a brush which in turn leaves lap marks.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Gel stains were design to help with woods that stain unevenly, such as pine, by not penetrating into the wood as much and only laying on top. What did you use for a pretreatment? What did you use to sand the pretreatment?

When applying gel stains, you need to put it on pretty quick and generously, and wipe it right back off. Some say to wait till it hazes over slightly, but I would apply and wipe right off. You dont have to rub hard, but rub softly with minimal pressure when wiping off. You have to work pretty quickly when using gel stains. Mineral Spirits or Penetrol should help with your quick drying problem. Most people use a brush when applying gel stains.


----------



## scanmike (Jun 17, 2019)

RandyReed said:


> What kind of wood is it? Just to double check:
> 
> *FOR USE ON WOOD SURFACES*
> 1. Make sure surface is clean and free of dirt, grease, and old coatings.
> ...


This is the same advice you get on the can. I would never again allly with a brush. It is too thick and can't be removed quick enough. I got so disgusted that I dumped paint thinned on it to loosen it up and wiped it off. This stain is more of an art than a science. I will use it again. Results were more blotchy than I expected.


----------

